# After submitting medical and police clearance certificate



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone please tell me that how long it takes after submitting medical and police clearance certificate. My CO requested for my medical and police certificate on 28th May. And my health test was taken on 12th June.

My visa application is 176-State sponsorship and it is paper based application.

I would be really thankful for sharing your experiences.

Regards,
Asim


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Dear Asim,

Did you get any update ? Where did you submit the paper application ?


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

ebinmoothedam said:


> Dear Asim,
> 
> Did you get any update ? Where did you submit the paper application ?


No update yet, still waiting. I have submitted my documents to Adelaide.
My medical documents delivered on 20th June.


----------



## Don5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Any update? Mine is also 176, VIC SS. I submitted all documents last week and medical the week before as requested by CO. The wait is very painful.


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Don5 said:


> Hi Any update? Mine is also 176, VIC SS. I submitted all documents last week and medical the week before as requested by CO. The wait is very painful.


Well, i m also still waiting, no response yet


----------



## Don5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yours is taking too long. Why don't you contact your CO?


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Don5 said:


> Yours is taking too long. Why don't you contact your CO?


I searched over internet and also my consultant said that usually they grand visa in 2 months after medical, so according to my consultant we should wait atleast 2 months and then he will query to my case officer.

Can you tell me that when did you provide form 80 to your case officer? because my consultant send form after my medical, and i came to know that form 80 verifications could take time.


----------



## Don5 (Jul 24, 2012)

I sent everything together. If no forms are pending and you have been allocated a CO should take about a month. How long later did your agent submit form 80?


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Don5 said:


> I sent everything together. If no forms are pending and you have been allocated a CO should take about a month. How long later did your agent submit form 80?


around 1 month before


----------



## Don5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok I don't think should take too long now. All the best.


----------



## Don5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Any news yet? I got my agent to send an email to the case officer but no reply. Unsure what is happening or how long more have to wait.


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Don5 said:


> Any news yet? I got my agent to send an email to the case officer but no reply. Unsure what is happening or how long more have to wait.


Same here, no reply yet  .... just waiting waiting and waiting ....
please let me know if you got reply from case officer against your email.

Regards


----------



## Don5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine went to Adelaide as well still waiting. I honestly think you should get your agent to enquire due to the wait time. Don't worry.


----------



## Don5 (Jul 24, 2012)

I got my Visa granted today. Hope you get yours soon too.


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Don5 said:


> I got my Visa granted today. Hope you get yours soon too.


You are lucky and but i am not unlucky as well ... i also have been granted visa yesterday 

Wish u all the best there in australia.


----------



## Don5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations Bro. All the best!!


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Don5 said:


> Congratulations Bro. All the best!!


Thanks brother


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 18, 2012)

Keep faith bro. I got mine within two months so perhaps yours are coming soon. Actually, I thought the application and the wait were horrible. But now that I got mine, looking for a job has been very difficult. Many said I should head there first but there's still no guarantee. I'm sorta in di lemma with the whole moving over situation. How irony!


----------



## Don5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Where you heading hockey man? I plan to grab whatever that comes along and not be fussy about work until something good comes along. Would not mind plucking apples as long as there is some income coming in.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 18, 2012)

Am heading to canberra mate. Not the most ideal but I thought since I'm in the sports industry canberra has more to offer. Like you, I will grab whatever on offer as well. Not time to be choosy. Take whatever comes. Trick is to network and get to know people first.


----------



## Don5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Am off to Melbourne. All the best and May all your dreams come true.


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Don5 said:


> Am off to Melbourne. All the best and May all your dreams come true.


So, when do u have plan to fly ?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 18, 2012)

Don5 said:


> Am off to Melbourne. All the best and May all your dreams come true.


Great city to be in. All the best too.


----------



## kelvintino (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello every one, just a quick question and update, I have gone for medical on the 18th of Jan 2013 and I just submitted my Malaysian pcc on 14th of Feb 2013 as requested by my c/o, application lodge here in Malaysia cos i am a student but i am from Nigeria, my timeline is 14months and 2weeks past, ( visa subclass 309) but i submitted Nigerian pcc with my application, my question is does any one knows how long it will take to get visa at this point? Cos i want to book my flight by first week of March, pls ur opinion will be immensely appreciated thanks...


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Kelvintino
Firstly i would like to say don't book your flight before you have the visa, this can be a lengthy time for everyone, and if your from a high risk country it does tend to delay things a little. As you have already passed 14 months and 2 weeks i wouldn't like to think your waiting much longer, but as i said it is a lengthy wait. Have you contacted your CO to ask for an update. If you can show your time line on the forum it would help to see what and when you submitted your police checks and medicals.

Louiseb


----------

